# Say "Hello" to my little friend



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

To the guy that traded this in......THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!
I made the grips out of Mun ebony. They are really dark, and the grain is spectacular, but really subtle. The light has to hit them just right, then the pattern really pops


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Am I seeing a little patina on that gun?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruger Vaquero 44 Magnum. Case color frame, blued everything else. I replaced the standard Vaquero hammer with the wide, lower Super Blackhawk style. I hate the stainless look, Just waiting for some Cerakote to match the blued steel.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's just sexy there


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

No doubt. Great work. Great find. Bad to the Bone.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice job on the grips.
I've had good luck with this stuff bluing small parts:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Brownells-4-oz-Oxpho-Blue/741268.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Doxpho%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D10%26y%3D11&Ntt=oxpho&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately Ruger has decided to only produce that style hammer in stainless steel. Cerakote is the only practical way to get the color I need (that I can find). 

and the best part is that I have 2 different loads that shoot to the sights. A 240 grain cast load at around 900 fps, and the dinosaur slayer load that I shoot in my Hunter, a 300 grain XTP at about 1300.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice work. That's a beautiful gun!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice Loke......really nice. 

How did I miss this? I've made a few in my life but not quite as handsome as yours. ;-)


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a Vaquero in 45 long Colt. They're fun to shoot.


----------

